# Finding a good accountant in Italy



## jonoandfern (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi there,

We are wanting to speak with an accountant in Italy who can help us make some educated decision on our potential new business in Abruzzo.

Does anybody know where to look, or know of anyone who is an accountant who might be able to help. We will be based in Abruzzo but don't really mind where our accountant is based.

Many thanks
Fern


----------

